# Scarborough (Brisbane) Wednesday morning 06 Sep 06



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I hope to be able to fish tomorrow. Plan to leave from near the Scarborough Hotel. If windy though will probably head off to Dohles Rocks.

Sorry all for leaving it a bit late, but if I dont fish tomorrow, I will be out of it for a couple of weeks.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

andybear said:


> Sorry all for leaving it a bit late, but if I dont fish tomorrow, I will be out of it for a couple of weeks.


 :shock: Sounds desperate!
Good luck tomorrow mate, sadly, I'm stuck out here in Esk till the weekend.


----------

